# What have you done for demos?



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

When I first joined 4-H when I was 8...I did something on the breeds and what to look for. More recently...I did a demo on making cream cheese type cheese and making deserts with it. I handed out deserts before I did the demo....when I got done with my demo...most of the kids put their deserts down and didn't take another bite, except for one. :roll: Goofballs didn't know what they were missing out on! I did that two years in a row, because I switched clubs that year. Then I switched clubs again to the one I am in now, because I knew more about goats than my advisors did. I did two last year. One was were to give shots and the other was how a good meat goat should look like and what the carcass should look like. This year I am doing one on disbudding and one on how to draw blood to test and such.

What have you done/plan to do?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

We have something in our county called public presentaions. You do it in front of two judges, if you get a blue you can if you choose move onto fair, if you get a blue there you can go to state. although i recently heard that you dont have to get a blue to move onto fair now. Any award can move on, which personaly i think is dumb because getting a blue and moving on seems to be the reward. but only me and one other leader voted against it. 
anyways you can do your presentaion on ANYTHING as long as its age appropriate.
I have done it on the different breeds and colors of guinea pigs, english and western saddle parts the alpine as a breed and its history, this one was fun i brough in a bunch of baby goats, to demonstrate different colors. i made a cheescake one year. 
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Some of the different ones I have seen over the years. (first year kids to last year kids).

Hoof Trimming, Shots, Entrotoxcemia,(sp), CAE, CL, Housing, Abortions and the causes (just some of the), Toxic weeds, and the results and cures, Cashmere Fiber, how to do showmanship, getting your goat ready for show,Angora Fiber, How to sheer, When Cashmere goats came to the US, How to comb out a Cashmere goat, fiber processing, cocci. 
I know there is more then that but I can not remember. It seems like i have a bunch of kids that do hoof trimming for a first year Demo,


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

This is my 5th year in 4-H. We never really had a goat club, so I haven't done any yet. I plan on doing some this year, maybe clipping or something. I did a chicken demo a few weeks a go, how to do showmanship. I won last year. :leap: Great ideas!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I've seen demos done on the different parts of a pig-so you could also do that on a goat. You can also do one on the various illnesses that goats get and also some advice on how to treat them. You can do one on how to get your goat trimmed up for the show ring. You can also do a demo on the different breeds of goats. Or you can also do one on how to give shots to your goat. And also you can do one on delivering babies and what to do if you your doe has a problem delivering her babies. You can let them know what kidding supplies you should have on hand. You could also make up a quiz of some common questions that the judge will ask you about goats in the show ring. Maybe give out little prizes for correct answers. Maybe go over the parts of a goat and have a blank copy of a goat that you could quiz the others on naming the parts of the goat. I could go on for hours with ideas . And maybe you can show them how to show a goat- and how to set them up, etc. You can also do a comparison of goat meat to beef and pork. Maybe do one on the health benefits of goats milk compared to cows milk.


----------



## CountryGalwGoats (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW!! I am SO impressed! You all really know what you are talking about! I could learn a thing or two (or three) from all of you! Now I'm thinking maybe I need to get in on some of these 4H presentations and be there to learn!
:leap: 

(I want to show -- but I'm a grown up. Can I still show? I want to learn all I can about it. Guess I'll go to our state fair next month.)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, everything that I have done has been said but one that was done was that we contact a breeder and take a little field trip type of thing. Luckily we have a goat group specifically and the leader is not only a brreder but her husband is a vet so she is very knowledgable person.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I just did one last Friday, I should the club [about 12 members] how to milk, the parts of the udder, and how to handle them milk. I was going to let them try goat milk, but everyone seemed more interested in dumping each other off the hammock. :hair: I am hoping to maybe do another sometime, but I don't know. BTW I am the only dairy goat person in our club. Well actually the only one in the county, there are about 100 boer kids though.
Ashlyn


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I HATE demonstrations!!! :angry: 

Last year I took my two little babies in that were about a month (pygmy) and did my demonstration on Pygmy Goat colors recognized by the NPGA. I choose that because we had first time Pygmy Goat owners that didn't know the colors and were constantly bugging me!


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Our goat club doesn't do that...but in our regular 4-H club we have to give one demo a year. I have done goat milk vs. cow milk; taking care of a newborn kid; and how to milk a goat.


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

One year I did a power point on "Training Your Goat to Drive" (pull a cart). It turned out good, and my club seemed to enjoy it, especially since it was something no one in my club had done for a demonstration nor had anyone in my club taken a harness goat project.


----------



## shannons a boer (Oct 14, 2010)

I love demos for clubs! We require everyone to do one before fair. We open it to any topic in goats that they think is interesting or something new that they learned that year. Demos about sickness are always very informative but hands on demos where older members show how to clip for shows or different showmanship skills is always great to build teamwork with members.


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

Last year i did my presentation on how to make strawberry goat milk ice cream. After I di my demo I gave samples. I went to county with it and got excepted to go to state. It was super fun. I also did a educational display on the effects of Lylutalase on kidding does. Anyway, the recipe was simple enough and tasted supppper good. Really creamy and sweet.
Hope this helps!





Taylor Thomas
thomaskids.webs.com


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Because I breed both pygmies and Nigerian dwarf goats and I often get questions about the differences in the breeds, I made a poster about the two breeds. It compared the characteristics of each breed. It was a great success. Then, when fair time came, I hung it up in the barn for everyone to read.


----------

